# Wheels?



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

I got a 93 240sx, any suggestions on wheels and wheel sizes? Gonna be doing all kinds of driving


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Dude Sport Max 006... Comes in 4-lug with up to 9.5" width... And they're not to terrible expensive for a decent racing lightweight wheel... sportmaxwheel.com


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

Sports max are good wheels to go with if u want to deep dish in the rear as well. the rear are 9.5 and the front are 7 un less u want them wider.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats what i have. 
17x9 rears and 17x8 fronts. 
imo, theyre the perfect size because tires are reasonable and you can still get a wide and low profile tire with lots of sidewall for comfort and flex.


----------

